# Taxes



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is old, but I thought some of you might enjoy it.

What Happened? At first I thought this was funny...then I realized
the awful truth of it. Read ALL

Tax his land,
Tax his bed,
Tax the table
At which he's fed.

Tax his tractor,
Tax his mule,
Teach him taxes
Are the rule.

Tax his cow,
Tax his goat,
Tax his pants,
Tax his coat.

Tax his ties,
Tax his shirt,
Tax his work,
Tax his dirt.

Tax his tobacco,
Tax his drink,
Tax him if he
Tries to think.

Tax his cigars,
Tax his beers,
If he cries, then
Tax his tears.

Tax his car,
Tax his gas,
Find other ways
To tax his ***

Tax all he has
Then let him know
That you won't be done
Till he has no dough.

When he screams and hollers,
Then tax him some more,
Tax him till
He's good and sore.

Then tax his coffin,
Tax his grave,
Tax the sod in
Which he's laid.

Put these words
upon his tomb,
"Taxes drove me
to my doom..."

When he's gone,
Do not relax,
Its time to apply
The inheritance tax.

Accounts Receivable Tax
Building Permit Tax
CDL license Tax
Cigarette Tax
Corporate Income Tax
Dog License Tax
Estate Tax (don't believe for a minute that double taxation doesn't exist!)
Federal Income Tax
Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA)
Fishing License Tax
Food License Tax,
Fuel permit tax
Gasoline Tax (42 cents per gallon)
Hunting License Tax
Inheritance Tax
Interest expense
Inventory tax
IRS Interest Charges IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax)
Liquor Tax
Luxury Taxes
Marriage License Tax
Medicare Tax
Property Tax
Real Estate Tax
Service charge taxes
Social Security Tax
Road usage taxes
Sales Tax
Recreational Vehicle Tax
School Tax
State Income Tax
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA)
Telephone federal excise tax
Telephone federal universal service fee tax
Telephone federal, state and local surcharge taxes
Telephone minimum usage surcharge tax
Telephone recurring and no n-recurring charges tax
Telephone state and local tax
Telephone usage charge tax
Utility Taxes
Vehicle License Registration Tax
Vehicle Sales Tax
Watercraft registration Tax
Well Permit Tax
Workers Compensation Tax

COMMENTS: Not one of these taxes existed 100 years
ago, and our nation was the most prosperous in the world.
We had absolutely no national debt, had the largest middle
class in the world, and Mom stayed home to raise the kids.

What happened?

And I still have to "press 1" for English.
I hope this goes around world 10 times!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I think this should be bumped to the top every day.
Thanks Plainsmen


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

We even got a 911 TAX from the muni of Anchorage for $1.50 per phoneline including cell phones from our liberal Assembly and Mayor


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

What you missed are all those "fees" that are merely taxes in disguise. If you haven't noticed, legislatures in just about every state and our wonderful feds were elected and promised not to raise taxes, so they created new fees and said they weren't raising taxes. This is the new revenue neutral scam.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the biggest scam is socalled corporate taxes, corporations don't pay taxes, not one nickle not ever, they collect them from us and the tax rate is then disguised.

About 22% of evrything you purchase represents purposely hidden taxes collected from us by corporations to be sent to the govt.

So the next time some jackass starts says "tax those rich corporations" set him straight.

This is the biggest slight of hand congress pulls on us


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Bob, I don't understand your "corporate tax scam". Please explain this too me.
I own a small business that I incorporated years ago for liability and tax advantages.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

corporations - domestic, foreign or otherwise - don't pay taxes.

They collect taxes and pass them off to government.

To expand on that a bit, corporations collect taxes from customers, employees or shareholders and hand the plunder over to the politicians.

Politicians that know that most Americans are too poorly educated in financial matters to grasp this fundamental truth will use this ignorance and a form of class envy to try to raise taxes on the evil corporations whcih means you and me and every other citizen of this country!!

There's a simple explanation here that will do for most of you. The rest, including the occasional Democrat who has stumbled across these words, will have to read on.

*Simple explanation*: Only wealth can be taxed and individuals hold all corporate or business wealth. Therefore, only individuals can be taxed.

For those of you that want to really understand it, we move on to an amplified explanation.

When you purchase a share of stock in a corporation, you are purchasing a share of the net worth of that corporation &#8230; a share of its value. You and the other shareholders are the owners. When that corporation earns a profit, that profit belongs to you and to the other shareholders. The majority of the shareholders determine how that profit is to be spent. It can be spent on research, development or expansion, for instance. The profit can be used to hire more employees, or to give some employees a raise! The profit can also be distributed to you and the other shareholders as a dividend.

Remember, though, that the first claim to that profit lies with the Internal Revenue Service. The corporate taxes must be paid, and for every single dollar that is paid in corporate income taxes, that is one dollar that is not available for other purposes. It's a dollar that is not used to give an employee a raise, to hire a new employee, to purchase equipment from another business, or to be paid to shareholders as a dividend.

To be sure, you may have to trace this tax dollar down through several businesses before you find the individual who actually paid the tab.

If the profit a corporation planned to use to purchase a delivery truck goes instead to taxes, you will be able to trace those tax dollars to the employees, owners and shareholders of every company involved in any facet of the manufacture of that truck - right down to the small company that makes the little switch that makes the light in the glove compartment come on.

Hence only individuals pay taxes.

Now &#8230; just maybe &#8230; the next time you hear someone say something like "We're paying enough taxes, I think they should just raise taxes on all those corporations out there," maybe you can wade in with a bit of the insensitive truth and help them understand the folly of that position.


----------

